# Bel Air



## Greg Rempe (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry dude...I got take that avatar off...but welcome and good luck!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck Greg!  Give em heck!  (that's for Rempe)


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll be snooping around. I'll look you up. Anybody else going to be there???


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 10, 2007)

Unfortunitly I'm not going this year. Bel Air is a very well run contest and frrestival. Craig probably has the best awards ceramony of any xontest I've ever cooked. Good luck to all my peeps cooking there.

I'm cooking the following week at New Paltz then will go back to back with New Holland, my favorite contest with the big team.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations guys on your impressive finishes against tough competition!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 12, 2007)

The link works. Jason must still be tired....


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 13, 2007)

Jason - 3 Eyz said:
			
		

> Photos are now up on our website..
> 
> http://www.3eyzbbq.com/BelAir07.htm



Nice pic's Jason, I miss Bel Air. Most organizers could learn some lessons from Craig on how to fun a festival. I'll see you at New Holland, I'll be in the same space.


----------



## jwatki (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Rich, In your honor my lang blew a tire on the anversity of your big blow out.
John


----------

